# School Information



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking for some help and advice on schools. We previously lived in the Milan area but our children were very young and went to a local Asilo with the plan being for them to go to an Italian Elementary school. However we were relocated a couple of years ago and they have been in an English curriculum school and my youngest in particular remembers very little Italian.

So, do state schools have provision for Italian as a second language? Here additional English lessons are available for those who need help in order to access the curriculum and teachers are experienced in helping those with English as a second language.

Is there a list of all schools somewhere? Is it done by region or by Commune? 

Are there inspections and a published report on the inspections? 

Thanks in Advance


----------

